# snail hunting



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i want to catch some snails from this pond. i catch alot of shells with the net but i want like ones lol so i figure i can atach a peice (big) of lettice to a rock throw it in and the wait how long? and should i go on the edge of far out. i think they are ram horn snails or somthin. and is there any better bait? cause i had some and put lettice in my tank and they didnt eat it


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe if you get a fine mesh net from a petstore you can kind of "dredge" for snails.

Also, if the bottom isn't too soft, you might have luck just wading into the water and with polarized glasses and just looking for them.

I see you live in NJ. I often see thousands of ramshorn snails clinging to the rocks forming the dam of Round Valley Reservoir.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i have a net and all i catch is dead ones that are just shells







so i figured that would be a great way to get the live ones cause they wuld be atracted to the bait witch means they are live. and im up in PA rite now thats were im gettin the snails to take back to nj lol i just paid a buck for a dozen of the ones with the pointy sshells witch really sucks but i wanted them i like snails lol


----------



## kooken (Jan 20, 2005)

You could try using a slice of cucumber instead. My snails like that.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

nvm, just delete this....LOL


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

:laugh: what what did you say? are you makin fun of me cause i like snails i dont care :rasp: lol


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> :laugh: what what did you say? are you makin fun of me cause i like snails i dont care :rasp: lol
> [snapback]1170113[/snapback]​


no lol, I love snails.....I asked what kind they were then I re-read your post then I posted I could ship you some for free but figured you could just catch them ur self less hassle.....


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol thanks if i dont catch any maby i will buy some off you. what kind do you have? like i said i payed a 1 for just a dozen tiny snails so if i could buy them off you i would probly get a better deal even with shipping lol


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> lol thanks if i dont catch any maby i will buy some off you. what kind do you have? like i said i payed a 1 for just a dozen tiny snails so if i could buy them off you i would probly get a better deal even with shipping lol
> [snapback]1170130[/snapback]​


mmk...I can catch you some from my lake, I only have a few at my house...They're black with a yellow swirl around them most of them will be full grown...for my lake anyways its about an inch high.. if you don't get any I'll try to get ones without algae on them...
I could get you black apple snail( sorta) maybe grey if you want too....There's tons of dead shells of the apple snail-like ones that are pefect for shellies....good luck catching them....maybe try throwing in a net with head of lettuce hooked to it then have a line on shore wait a couple hours/days come back pull it out.....I've never done this but I might try it this week...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i just checked my bait and nothing. im goin to keep tryin i left it there and im goin to try and net some more bow big are the snails you get mine are only like half dime size lol i got 2 live ones when i was netting. i would like to buy some of yours if there big i could buy a bunch of them shipping would be what 5 bucks and then how ever much you want


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i just checked my bait and nothing. im goin to keep tryin i left it there and im goin to try and net some more bow big are the snails you get mine are only like half dime size lol i got 2 live ones when i was netting. i would like to buy some of yours if there big i could buy a bunch of them shipping would be what 5 bucks and then how ever much you want
> [snapback]1170147[/snapback]​


mine are about 1 inch....probably quarter size....I'm not sure but that's what I think they were..
And they'll cost $500.00 a piece....ok







?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sound fare to me


----------

